# ندوة تعريب التعليم الهندسى:



## m.elshaf3y (26 يناير 2011)

*بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللَّه وبركاته

استكمالاً لجهود تعريب التعليم الهندسى عصب التنمية فى أى مجتمع؛ وخاصة فى مجتمعاتنا العربية التى تواجه من التحديات ما يستنهض همتها وهمة أبنائها أفراداً وكيانات؛ تنعقد ندوة تعريب التعليم الهندسى: آلية التنمية والكفاءة والمسئولية والتى تضافرت لعقدها جهود الهيئات الثلاث المنظمة للندوة: اتحاد المهندسين العرب وجمعية المهندسين المصرية والجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم بهدف وضع لبنة فى تنمية مجتمعنا العربى. إنه لمن المفيد الإشارة إلى أن لغتنا العربية؛ كأى لغة حضارة عريقة؛ قد استمرت وعاءً لجهود أبنائها صُهِرت فيه مختلف جهودهم التنموية لقرون عديدة؛ وهو ما يشير إلى الدور الحضارى للغة فى بنية المجتمعات تقنياً وثقافياً وتنموياً. إننا إذ نستحضر هذا الدور نشير بصورة علمية وعملية إلى إمكانية قيام اللغة بدور حيوى لإنهاض المجتمع وللحفاظ على كيانه. إضافة إلى ذلك تحاول الندوة فى هذه الدورة إبراز مسئولية التعليم الهندسى وآلياته فى بناء التنمية من خلال رفع كفاءة مختلف منظومات العمل الهندسى.



لهذا يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتقديم بحوث فى

ندوة تعريب التعليم الهندسى:

آلية التنمية والكفاءة والمسئولية

المقرر عقدها بإذن اللَّه فى القاهرة يومى الأحد والاثنين

الموافقين للرابع والعشرين والخامس والعشرين من شهر ربيع الأول من العام الثانى والثلاثين وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة

(السابع والعشرين والثامن والعشرين من شهر فبراير من العام الحادى عشر وألفين ميلادية)



ويسعدنى أن أرفق مطوية الندوة. ولمزيد من المعلومات رجاء زيارة موقع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
www.taareeb.info



ولسوف نسعد بمشاركتكم الإيجابية فى مسيرة التعريب بإرسال هذا البريد إلى العناوين الإلكترونية التى بحوزتكم وإلى القوائم البريدية التى تشتركون فيها.



مع خالص التحية والسلام
د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات، كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر
أمين الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
[email protected]
*


----------

